# R.I.P two rescue beardies



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

About three days ago I was at petsathome and an old woman came in with 18 tiny baby bearded dragons she said her grandson aquired them from school from a man who was giving alot away. She asked petsathome if they could have them but they said no because they were way to small and they weren't sexed and defineatly in bad health. I wanted to help hour the little beardies so I took two and bought a setup for £110 + I know what I'm doing. But when I got them home I set up everything as quick as I can and put them in their. after about 4 hours they were heated up and basking and moving around but they were just too weak and they wouldn't eat either and yesterday they passed away both of them. I payed almost 100% attention on them spent about 30 hours of the two days just watching them and keeping the temps etc right but they couldn't make it. They must of been in them cricket tubs for a few days (as it's the holidays and Friday would've been the latest day she got them) I guess the 2 siblings will be living a happy life in herp heaven  and the £110 spent on these two was woth it and I won't regret it as I know I did all I can but respect to these little beardies !


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Good of you to do that and such a shame they didn't survive ):


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeniva said:


> Good of you to do that and such a shame they didn't survive ):


Thanks and I know :bash:


----------

